# Look at this light bar



## Johanna (Sep 19, 2017)

Look at this led light bar


----------



## Emma Brian (Sep 20, 2017)

WOW! this led light bar really looks amazing. Thanks for sharing


----------



## henryck (Oct 26, 2017)

So did you get one? Where did you install it?


----------



## Johanna (Oct 27, 2017)

henryck said:


> So did you get one? Where did you install it?





henryck said:


> So did you get one? Where did you install it?


----------

